# Leigh R9 Plus Dovetail Jig initial impressions



## richgreer

I've been curious about this jig since I first saw it advertised. I already own a Leigh jig, the Super 12, and I like it very much for variably spaced through dovetails. I like that I can create the illusion that I am doing hand cut dovetails.

I think I would be very interested in the R9 if I did not already own the Super 12. Many of the cheaper, more basic dovetail jigs only do half blind dovetails with no option for variable spacing. When done, they look like they were machine cut in a factory. IMO, a through dovetail has a classier look and, for the same money, I think I would prefer the Leigh R9 to some of the cheaper blind dovetail only jigs.

However, based on what I see, variable spacing does not appear to be an option with this jig. I could be wrong about that. If so, I would appreciate the correction.

Based on my experience with the Super 12, I feel that Leigh makes quality products and I would expect the same with this product despite the fact that its capabilities seem limited.


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

Good post. If you have a router table, these jigs are much easier to use and you'll have more control upside down.


----------



## felkadelic

I've been curious about this since I saw it in a Rockler e-mail. The one review on the Rockler site was very negative, although I believe that consumer didn't really understand what he or she was buying.


----------



## semi75

I watched the videos when this came out at Highland hardware and thought to myself then, "I'm not sure how easy I can find 5/8 mdf." It looks like a real pain to set up for the first time but there is the savings factor. Thanks for the review.


----------



## Gerry1

I bought one, have set it up, and* if you read the directions*carefully, on the drawing it does allow for 3/4" MDF as well. That's what I had, and used it with no issues.

The making of the beam is critical to the use of the jig (for more than a 9" set of dovetails), but once done, it works as described.

The jig is OK, and it does what it says. When cutting the fist set of tail boards, you must get used to cutting every other slot, but it works.

As I needed to dovetail 3 20" panels, I made a 40 " beam, and bought an additional set of locator plates. With a lot of test cuts to dail in the e-bush setting *and* a considerable amount of knashing of teeth, the dovetails are where they are supposed to be.

Overall, for a first experience using any dovetail jig, the results were satisfactory. Now i have to learn a bit more about finessing those scribe lines…......


----------

